# kenwood kdc5019 went bunk



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

its the kind that flips over and hides itself....last night the display went blacnk (all except the blue backlit) and i couldn't change tracks, eject cd, volume (NONE OF THE BUTTONS WORKED)...but it was still playing tthe cd.
turned the ignition off and it flipped over like it always does. i was hoping it would be allright but it came back on, the whole display showed up and then dissappeared. when i pushed the reset button it flipped over halfways (like when you can detatch the face...but i didn't) and stayed there. its just being real weird, hopefully its not broken. it cost me $300 2 years ago and if i was to get a new h/u it'd be a $2K pioneer dvd player with the works (NOT AT ALL in the budget) i was hoping this cd player would keep working for the next couple years. i guess my concerns, b4 i take a look at the back....could what i described be the result of a wire coming undone in the back or is it my cd player malfunctioning like im afraid?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I can't imagine a loose wire doing something like that. One thing you might want to check though....on your headunit, are there any pins that have to go into a slot? On decks with removable faceplates it has a little connector on the back of the face that looks similar to the part that plugs into the computer on PCI or RAM cards. This part plugs into a little receiver on the deck itself, and that's where the display and button instructions are transmitted. If your deck has one of these, it might have become dirty, sometimes that can cause the face to go blank or buttons to stop working. It doesn't sound like it since you said it tried to retract/flip and stopped halfway through, but it's a possibility.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

The Kenwood flip face head units have a ribbon cable that connects the front panel to a board inside the unit that loves to detach itself. The older units suffered from this quite a bit. Just a thought. Not sure if this is your case, but it sure sounds familiar.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks for the tips guys. i'll check it out with those in mind tomorrow and let ya know


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

cleaned connections. everything appears normal. still no worky. 
i'll take it to the place i got it and see what they can do. i love this HU so hopefully i can just get it repaired cheap. id be scaired to buy anything over $300 after seeing this only work for 2 years.
should've got an alpine maybe?!?!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

maybe, I've heard some real scary things about kenwood and their reliability....but I'm not going to mention them because there are some huge kenwood boners on this forum and I'd probably be ripped to shreds. You shouldn't have any problems with alpine or eclipse, keep in mind though that the more the headunit moves (like the ones that flip all the way around every time you start and turn off the car), the higher the chance that it will stop working.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I have a kenwood 911 wich is 5years old and the excelon 817 wich is 3 or 4 years old. Did have a problem with my first kenwood it quit flipping all the way around but after a couple times they gave me a new one. It never quit playing though just couldnt get the cd out No problems ever with the excelon model and quite a few features with that model too. I like kenwood and alpine. I have both of them


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I had the KDC 7011 for 5 or 6 years, paid, 330 for it from Crutchfield. My face did the exact same thing a few months ago. I had to open it up to get my cd back though. Faceplate would flip over I think, but wouldnt display anything. But my remote still worked. My buddy had a similar model he bought not long ago and his display went out. But it was a faulty unit. Any Kenwood ending with a letter was supposedly screwy. If I could fix it I would in a heartbeat, but when I opened it up, I didnt see any loose ribbon cables or anything that looked broken and I refuse to open it up and destroy it any further. And since its an older model, the MASK's arent really repairable. Even when the new ones break it cost almost as much as a whole new unit to repair it.
*sigh* I just chalked it up as another casualty of war. I loved that unit, but I love my tv even more now. I gave in and switched brands...reluctantly. I got an Eclipse 7002 ESN. Doenst have as many features as the KDC, but still, its a tv, so Im happy with it.
Even though my HU went out, I have nothing bad to say about Kenwood. A $330 HU that last through 5 or 6 years of abuse, a rollover, God knows how many installs, and still works after that long...thats pretty good to me. Ill buy another just as soon as I can, probably when I get another car. I gotta have another Kenwood.


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

i had a few Motorized faces from sony to jvc and even kenwood. i ended up in the same place the face stopped working. last stereo i had that was somewhat Motroized was a jvc el khamelian. the keypad motor died. so that pretty Much was useless. that is when i bought my alpine cda-9827

. tell ya what i had this deck for almost 6 months and so far its been the best deck i have had. mp3/xm i have a xm account. and it sounds fabulious.


----------

